# How come you don't stay logged in once you leave this site?



## sportsmed (Apr 9, 2017)

I should still be logged in if I leave this site and come back 3 hours later. Especially if I have not cleared my cookies. What do I need to do to prevent from putting in my username and password every time I come back?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

did you mark off the [remember me] box before you logged in? 

Lee


----------

